# Betonte Abnahmen: Rechter Rand



## Alelop

Hola! Espero que esta pregunta no sea considerada una molestia en este foro donde seguramente hay temas mucho más importantes.
Soy fanática del tejido y quiero copiar un modelo de una revista alemana.
He tratado de traducirlo con un diccionario pero se me hace muy difícil y no le encuentro sentido a los términos.
Además el texto tiene muchas abreviaturas.
¿Habrá en este foro alguna persona que comparta el gusto por esta actividad y a la cual le sea sencilla la traducción?  Me gustaría pasarle el archivo.
Muchas gracias y nuevamente pido disculpas.


----------



## heidita

Hola Aelop, no te resultará difícil, si pones los términos que te preocupan en esta página. También puedes intentar una traducción de tres líneas (cad vez) y te lo miramos.


----------



## Alelop

Gracias Heidita!  Aquí va la primer frase, agradeceré su traducción:
"Betonte Abnahmen:  Rechter Rand: Rand-M, 2M, überzogen zus-str. =1M wie zum Rechtsstr. abheben, die folg. M. rechts str. und die abgehobene M. darüber ziehen. Linker Rand:  2m. rechts zus-str., Rand-M."
Entiendo que M. es 1 punto.
Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## jester.

Lo siento, para mí esta frase es completamente incomprensible.


----------



## heidita

Alelop said:


> Gracias Heidita! Aquí va la primer frase, agradeceré su traducción:
> "Betonte Abnahmen: Rechter Rand: Rand-M, 2M, überzogen zus-str. =1M wie zum Rechtsstr. abheben, die folg. M. rechts str. und die abgehobene M. darüber ziehen. Linker Rand: 2m. rechts zus-str., Rand-M."
> Entiendo que M. es 1 punto.
> Desde ya, muchas gracias.


 
Veamos primero en alemán :

*.......Randmasche, 2 Maschen, überzogen zusammenstricken. 1 Masche wie zum Rechts stricken abheben, wie folgende Masche rechts stricken und ...Masche darüber .........Rand: 2 Maschen rechts zustricken, Randmasche.*

¿TE queda más claro?


----------



## elroy

heidita said:


> También puedes intentar una traducción de tres líneas (cad vez) y te lo miramos.


 Eso lo tengo que aclarar.  No se puede publicar más de *cuatro* frases en el foro (sean las originales o traducciones de las mismas), y no importa en cuántos hilos estén partidas.

Te sugiero que publiques un hilo para cada duda específica que tengas, y que expliques el contexto según sea necesario.

Si no, quien te quiera ayudar te puede mandar un mensaje privado para que le pases el archivo.


----------

